# 300 Acres Will Devide Owner Financing Paved Rd



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

We have a 300 acre parcel that I plan to divide in northwest Tennessee. It is located on a paved rd 4 miles north the little town of "BIG SANDY" and is about 4 miles from Kentucky Lake and the Tennessee river area called Danville Crossing. It's a great lake for fishing and hunting.

I can and actually prefer to owner finance this property on land contract. The interest terms would be on a sliding scale based on the amount of down payment.

The price (negotiable) would depend on the size and location of the parcel with larger parcels on the back for $2,000. per acre and the parcels along the paved road at $5,000. per acre. Other locations and parcels would be priced somewhere in between. Again depending on the particular parcel desired.

The property currently has an older log home which I rent month to month to the same couple that has lived there for 16 years. The home needs a lot of work but they are satisfied because the rent is cheap. 

I will need to think about the price of the log house.

There is an old log barn in bad need of repair. The easiest thing to do would be to bulldoze it down but since it is a historic log barn it can and should be saved. 

There is a nice pasture I would estimate to be maybe 5-8 acres adjacent to the old barn. A clear water and rock bottomed creek runs along side of the pasture with a tree buffer.

There are numerous large trees that are probably 100 years old around the log house and woods lot next to the barn.

The address is 3830 Danville Road, Big Sandy, TN.

Here is a link on google maps. *Copy it and paste into your address bar*. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&rlz=1T4SUNA_enUS308&q=3830+danville+rd,+big+sandy,+tn&um=1&ie=UTF-8&split=0&gl=us&ei=LAKjSdBgg5-3B5SApZgN&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=title

You can look at the satellite photo and also be sure to click the *terrain button *to see how the terrain lays. If the link doesn't work you can just put in the address.

The property continues for about 1/2 mile along the paved road. There are open log roads throughout the property. There are hills, valleys, streams, and views. The property was select cut for timber but still has lots of big trees. Some areas were not cut at all. It's a beautiful property with lots of wildlife.

Again I plan to divide the property but haven't yet. If someone only wants part I will want to put some minimal protective deed restrictions on it which we can negotiate beforehand.

If you want to see the property that's fine but let me know first. I will need to notify the tennant and also my brother who lives fairly close.

Thanks and let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## Ameripat (Feb 20, 2009)

i might be interested in this, say 20-50 acres. could you tell me what the area community is like? the economy? as far as the land. my wife and I would like something with woods and grassland. we would like to start from scratch. even making our own lumber and building a cabin. we would like to try to be completely off grid. we have a pioneering spirit and would like to get back to basics.

paul


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ameripat said:


> i might be interested in this, say 20-50 acres. could you tell me what the area community is like? the economy? as far as the land. my wife and I would like something with woods and grassland. we would like to start from scratch. even making our own lumber and building a cabin. we would like to try to be completely off grid. we have a pioneering spirit and would like to get back to basics.
> 
> paul


Paul
The community is small and very laid back and very friendly. Most of the folks work either in farming or jobs in Paris or Camden which are good sized towns nearby. 
The neighborhood is very good but the nearest neighbor is about 1/2 mile away.

In the summer and on weekends there are a lot of people going to the lake for boating or fishing.

The only negative is about 4 miles further down the road past this property that is an older lake camp that looks bad. The lots are just mixed houses and trailers and without restrictions there is unsightly clutter in the yards.

Then directly across the street from that are nice newer homes. Unless you go to the lake a lot you would never even know it's there and it is just that one spot.

I hope this answers your concerns.

Since you mentioned a sawmill and being off grid you may want to look at my other thread:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=294261


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bump since this was thought to be missing.
Angie


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

We are going there this weekend and will take some photos if the rain holds off. It is supposed to rain all weekend but maybe we will have a good window for pictures. If so I will post then ASAP.

Thanks
Dan


----------

